# New Plow Disc Wok



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2010)

Have been seeing a bunch of posts on some other sites for using a plow disc as a wok so I had to give it a try

Here is where I got it

http://www.southwestdisk.com/

Here is the stand and burner - the legs are removable and telescope up to 22" which is where they are now








Here is the wok on top













Our first run was some paella







Starting with the Chorizo







Pulled that then cooked the chicken and pulled then added onion and garlic







Cooked the rice a bit before adding the chicken stock







Here we are with the chorizo,chicken, chicken stock, onions, garlic, peppers and tomatoes - also added spices at this point - some paprika and some saffron







Added some shrimp and peas for the last 5 min







Here is the finished product







For the first time out with this we were very happy - will add more seafood next time this is all we had in the house

Love this wok


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 30, 2010)

Yummo! way to go, I love that thing, great another thing that I want.


----------



## roklimo (Jul 30, 2010)

That is sweet.  Gotta make one!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 30, 2010)

That thing looks great. Nice job and thanks for the link.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be doing a second run with it today - Making another Paella for RandoCammando and his wife after attending the KCBS Comp in Vista  - Found a couple of parts in the box that I missed the other day - like the ones that hold the wok off the burner LOL - will make a difference in how it cooks for sure


----------



## smokey paul (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW Scar looking great wish i had one will add to the wish list.

A few years ago we would stir fry all the time but moved to a new place and the microwave way toooo low and keep cutting the hands under it as we cook it so we stopped.

Now i have away to do it outside and enjoy the outside also.

This could be something to do while waiting on a butt to cook, a light lunch LOL.

Throw some avocados in at the end.

Good smoking...


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice setup, and the paella looks really tasty. Congrats Gary.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey now that things pretty darn cool and I really love some good paella too. Now that would be really nice addition to the outdoor kitchen and I have a place just for it.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2010)

Did the second run on the Paella yesterday with RandoCammando and his wife after the comp in Vista. The pieces I had not installed the first time hold the wok up a few inches off the burner and made it much more efficient to cook with. Paella turned out even better


----------



## rw willy (Aug 1, 2010)

The discada is a great tool.  I enjoy mine.  Keep cooking.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2010)

So what are you doing with yours? I have done a stirfry and Paella so far


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 1, 2010)

I wanted one of these as soon as I saw one of the other members using one about a year ago. I don't have the skills or equipment to make one of these so this link may be my ticket to getting one. Thanks.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> I wanted one of these as soon as I saw one of the other members using one about a year ago. I don't have the skills or equipment to make one of these so this link may be my ticket to getting one. Thanks.


The Disc was $60 and the burner was $85 and if you enter USMC at the end you get 10% off the shipping - the package with shipping was at $150 mark


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 2, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The Disc was $60 and the burner was $85 and if you enter USMC at the end you get 10% off the shipping - the package with shipping was at $150 mark


I already have a turkey fryer burner so I think I would use that. It wouldn't be a nice as the burner with the extendable legs but it would work.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 2, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> I already have a turkey fryer burner so I think I would use that. It wouldn't be a nice as the burner with the extendable legs but it would work.


Just make sure that the unit does not sit too close to the burner as it gets too hot and has a hot spot - found that out the hard way when I did not install the wok holder on the burner


----------



## rw willy (Aug 4, 2010)

I have done breakfast for 35 Boy Scouts.  Eggs, hash browns and bacon.  Philly cheese steaks turned out great w/green peppers and onions.  To season it I made doughnuts.  Very cool.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya know I was thinking that this would be a great way to do some Huevos Rancheros for a bunch of folks or eggs benedict with the eggs cooked in the wok -

I love the doughnut idea - maybe some little donut holes in some cinnamon sugar or jelly filled

Seems like the choices are endless- just lookin for ideas on what other folks were doing


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great Scarbelly !!!!

I could handle a plate (or 3) of that!

Please remove the signs saying "Please Do Not Feed The Bears"

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks great Scarbelly !!!!
> 
> I could handle a plate (or 3) of that!
> 
> ...


You always have a place at my table my friend


----------



## princess (Sep 27, 2010)

WHOA!! That is *awesome*

I am blown away by how HUGE it looks!  I cannot even think of why I'd need something that big, but if I did, I'd get my mittens on one in a heartbeat!!


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey Scarbelly...

   Great looking grub there.

   So, I agree with Princess. It looks huge. How big is it? Can you measure the diameter for us?

Thanks,

Smoke_Chef


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Smoke_Chef said:


> Hey Scarbelly...
> 
> Great looking grub there.
> 
> ...


It is 22" across and is really handy. I took it in the motorhome and cooked a breakfast for about 20 with it and it handled that easily
 Here is a link to his website

http://www.southwestdisk.com/


----------



## roklimo (Sep 29, 2010)

All of the products on their site are " Out of stock"  I sent them an email to find out how to order.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

roklimo said:


> All of the products on their site are " Out of stock"  I sent them an email to find out how to order.


That is strange - let me know what happens

Do you have a Jetro or Restaurant Depot near you? They also have a nice large WOK and I would have consided getting it but I saw it after buying this one


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats a cool looking wok setup and the food looks damn good too!!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 1, 2010)

roklimo said:


> All of the products on their site are " Out of stock"  I sent them an email to find out how to order.




The reason they said out of stock was because they shut down for a week or more every year for their State Fair. They are open for business again now if you want to order them. I am thinking I am going to get one very soon. Last weekend at our bow hunting camp I must have said 20 or more times how I wish I had that Wok so we could cook this on that. I think the guys were getting sick of hearing about it because it started being the joke of the weekend. haha I just wait until next year when I have that Disk Wok then they will see. hehe


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> The reason they said out of stock was because they shut down for a week or more every year for their State Fair. They are open for business again now if you want to order them. I am thinking I am going to get one very soon. Last weekend at our bow hunting camp I must have said 20 or more times how I wish I had that Wok so we could cook this on that. I think the guys were getting sick of hearing about it because it started being the joke of the weekend. haha I just wait until next year when I have that Disk Wok then they will see. hehe


If you enter the code USMC you get a discount - it changes and you have to enter it at the end of the order

When I did mine it was on shipping cost

I really love mine and highly recommend it


----------



## justpassingthru (Oct 1, 2010)

Scar,

That looks delicious, I have a big wok so I'll give it a try, tell  me, I've never used saffron, but would like to try some, did the chorizo over power it or were you still able to taste it?

Gene


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice toy Gary...


----------

